# Se los cumplió/cumplieron



## jorge_val_ribera

Hola.

Tengo entendido que en las construcciones de pasiva refleja el verbo debe concordar con el objeto directo.

_Se cumplió los objetivos. 
__Se cumplieron los objetivos. _

Sin embargo, si reemplazamos este objeto directo con un pronombre, ¿qué sucede con el verbo? No me suena bien dejarlo en plural. ¿Cuál es correcto?

_a) Se los cumplió._
_b) Se los cumplieron._

Gracias.


----------



## jazyk

Se los cumplió. Los no puede determinar el verbo porque no es sujeto, sino objeto.


----------



## Zarcero

Se refleja a "los" entonces tiene que ser "cumplieron".


----------



## ErOtto

jorge_val_ribera said:


> ...
> _Se cumplieron los objetivos. _
> ...
> 
> _a) Se los cumplió._
> _b) Se los cumplieron._


 
Pienso que ninguna de las dos sería correcta.

Estás hablando de que se cumplieron los objetivos, por tanto debería ser "se cumplieron".

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## caniho

jorge_val_ribera said:


> Hola.
> 
> Tengo entendido que en las construcciones de pasiva refleja el verbo debe concordar con el objeto directo.
> 
> _Se cumplió los objetivos.
> __Se cumplieron los objetivos. _
> 
> Sin embargo, si reemplazamos este objeto directo con un pronombre, ¿qué sucede con el verbo? No me suena bien dejarlo en plural. ¿Cuál es correcto?
> 
> _a) Se los cumplió._
> _b) Se los cumplieron._
> 
> Gracias.



Tus frases no contienen ningún objeto directo, por tanto difícilmente se puede sustituir con un pronombre. 'Los objetivos' es el sujeto de la oración, y de sustituirse por un pronombre sería por estos, esos o aquellos.

Un saludo.


----------



## ErOtto

caniho said:


> ...y de sustituirse por un pronombre sería por estos, esos o aquellos.


 


Personalmente optaría por *estos*.

Se cumplieron los objetivos.
Estos se cumplieron.

Saludos
Er


----------



## jazyk

El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, *cuando el complemento directo es masculino*: _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]);

Por eso digo que hay un objeto y ese, como objeto que es, no puede determinar el verbo que lo sigue.


----------



## jmnjmn

jazyk said:


> El uso de _le(s) _se ha mantenido mayoritariamente, tanto en España como en gran parte de América, *cuando el complemento directo es masculino*: _«A su bisabuelo hoy no le hubieran permitido vivir como vivió: se le consideraría como un ejemplo de inmoralidad» _(TBallester _Filomeno_ [Esp. 1988]);
> 
> Por eso digo que hay un objeto y ese, como objeto que es, no puede determinar el verbo que lo sigue.


 
"Los objetivos" *es sujeto*", no objeto.
Ya lo ha explicado el "Caniho" perfectamente.


----------



## jazyk

En la frase _Se cumplieron los objetos_ claro que es sujeto, pero ya no lo es en _Se los cumplió_, que tiene una oración impersonal con se.


----------



## jmnjmn

jazyk said:


> En la frase _Se cumplieron los objetos_ claro que es sujeto, pero ya no lo es en _Se los cumplió_, que tiene una oración impersonal con se.


 
"Se los cumplió" es una frase agramatical.


Además, el que pregunta, y quiere aclarar una duda, pretende sustituir la oración "Se cumplieron los objetivos" por otra con un pronombre que sustituya al objeto directo que no existe.

¿Quién se los cumplió? ¿A quién se los cumplió?


----------



## jazyk

Es posible que para ti sea agramatical porque en España parece que se dice Se les cumplió. Yo no le veo nada de agramatical, pero sería bueno que los demás foreros también opinasen.


----------



## dexterciyo

Se cumplieron los objetivos.

_Los objetivos_ es sujeto y no complemento (objeto) directo. Por lo tanto, no puedes sustituir el sujeto por _lo_.

*Se los cumplió* cabe en oraciones del tipo:

Sus deseos eran ir a Australia y a Nueva York, y su padre se los (los deseos) cumplió.

*Se lo cumplieron*:

Él pidió que lo sacaran de la cárcel, y se lo (ese deseo) cumplieron.

*Se le cumplió*:

Después de años, se le (a él o a ella) cumplió el deseo 

*Se les cumplió*:

Desgraciadamente, no se les (a ellos o a ellas) cumplió lo que les habían prometido.


----------



## Bocha

Hola:

La pasiva refleja es mucho más frecuente. Pero no creo que la impersonal sea agramatical.

_Eran objetivos difíciles de cumplir. Se (uno) los cumplió en la medida en que se (uno) pudo._


----------



## jmnjmn

Por favor, analiza la frase:
¿Qué es "se?
¿Qué es "los"?
¿Qué es "cumplió"?

"Se" no es "uno" como tú dices. "Se" es "los objetivos". Y si el sujeto es plural, el verbo tiene que ser plural, al menos en castellano. Yo conozco bastantes idiomas y no sé de ninguno donde no concuerden en número el sujeto y el verbo. Y eso que mi lengua materna tiene 3 números.


----------



## jazyk

> Es inadmisible  la forma plural cuando _se_ no precede inmediatamente al verbo, sino que  entre _se_ y el verbo se interpone un pronombre que hace referencia al  objeto directo antepuesto al verbo:



http://books.google.es/books?id=Wzl...&resnum=1#v=onepage&q="se los" pasiva&f=false



> «Al delfín común _lo_ podemos encontrar en todos los océanos...», en una impersonal que siguiera el mismo patrón, se expresaría: «Al delfín común se _lo_ puede encontrar en todos los océanos...» , equivalente a: «Se puede encontrar (al delfín común) en todos los océanos...».



http://books.google.es/books?id=b4t...t&resnum=7#v=onepage&q="se los" verbo&f=false


----------



## jmnjmn

jazyk said:


> http://books.google.es/books?id=Wzl...&resnum=1#v=onepage&q="se los" pasiva&f=false
> 
> 
> 
> http://books.google.es/books?id=b4t...t&resnum=7#v=onepage&q="se los" verbo&f=false



 ¿QUÉ OBJETO DIRECTO? ¡¡¡QUE NO HAY!!!

¿¿¿Alguien puede analizar "se los cumplió"????


----------



## dexterciyo

jmnjmn said:


> Por favor, analiza la frase:
> ¿Qué es "se?
> ¿Qué es "los"?
> ¿Qué es "cumplió"?
> 
> "Se" no es "uno" como tú dices. "Se" es "los objetivos" . Y si el sujeto es plural, el verbo tiene que ser plural, al menos en castellano. Yo conozco bastantes idiomas y no sé de ninguno donde no concuerden en número el sujeto y el verbo. Y eso que mi lengua materna tiene 3 números.



Eran objetivos difíciles de cumplir. Se ("uno" en el sentido de _él_ o _ella_: _una persona_) los (los objetivos) cumplió en la medida en que se (uno) pudo.

_Le_ (CI) + _lo_ (CD) se convierte en se (CI) + lo (CD)


----------



## jmnjmn

dexterciyo said:


> Eran objetivos difíciles de cumplir. Se ("uno" en el sentido de _él_ o _ella_: _una persona_) los (los objetivos) cumplió en la medida en que se (uno) pudo.
> 
> _Le_ (CI) + _lo_ (CD) se convierte en se (CI) + lo (CD)




¿"se" (CI)? ¿Un indirecto sin preposición? ¿Sin dativo? ¡Eureka!
No, si aquí vamos a inventar la "gramática parda" con tal de darle vueltas a la noria.

¿¿¿"se" en el sentido de una persona"???
¡Que "se" es "los objetivos", SUJETO!

El problema está en que el que ha abierto el hilo se ha equivocado al pensar que en la frase "Se cumplieron los objetivos", "los objetivos" era objeto directo y no lo es, es SUJETO. Por eso, cuando intenta sustituir el supuesto objeto directo en la frase con pronombre, no puede y le sale ese nefando: "se los cumplió" agramatical.


----------



## dexterciyo

> ¡Eureka!
> No, si aquí vamos a inventar la "gramática parda" con tal de darle vueltas a la noria.



Jmnmn, te rogaría que evitaras estos comentarios fuera de lugar. Si no estás de acuerdo con algo: lo dices, lo razonas, lo argumentas, sin necesidad de estos tipos de comentarios jocosos.

Te lo explico de otra forma más clara, espero:

Yo entregué el libro a María.

Yo le (CI) entregué el libro.

Yo se (CI) lo (CD) entregué.

A esto me refería con lo de _le + lo_ = _se + lo_

Yo le cumplí el deseo a María
Yo se lo cumplí.

Saludos.


----------



## caniho

jazyk said:


> Es posible que para ti sea agramatical porque en España parece que se dice Se les cumplió. Yo no le veo nada de agramatical, pero sería bueno que los demás foreros también opinasen.



Efectivamente, en España y en el resto de los países hispanohablantes se dice_ 'se les cumplió (su deseo, a ellos)_', donde les es objeto indirecto, no directo. En cuanto a la otra frase 'los objetivos, se los cumplió', no me atrevo a decir si es gramatical o no, pero desde luego nadie que yo conozca la diría. Tampoco parece que la frase suene natural para ninguno de los hablantes nativos que han intervenido aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## caniho

dexterciyo said:


> Jmnmn, te rogaría que evitaras estos comentarios fuera de lugar. Si no estás de acuerdo con algo: lo dices, lo razonas, lo argumentas, sin necesidad de estos tipos de comentarios jocosos.
> 
> Te lo explico de otra forma más clara, espero:
> 
> Yo entregué el libro a María.
> 
> Yo le (CI) entregué el libro.
> 
> Yo se (CI) lo (CD) entregué.
> 
> A esto me refería con lo de _le + lo_ = _se + lo_
> 
> Yo le cumplí el deseo a María
> Yo se lo cumplí.
> 
> Saludos.



Veo que has usado varios ejemplos con cumplir + OD + OI. Para mí cumplirle su deseo a alguien suena bien raro. Quiero decir, los deseos, los deberes, las promesas, objetivos, etc, o los cumples o se te cumplen o ambos, según los casos, pero no se los cumples a otro. Al menos así es como yo lo uso, no se que opinarán los demás.


----------



## dexterciyo

caniho said:


> Veo que has usado varios ejemplos con cumplir + OD + OI. Para mí cumplirle su deseo a alguien suena bien raro. Quiero decir, los deseos, los deberes, las promesas, objetivos, etc, o los cumples o se te cumplen o ambos, según los casos, pero no se los cumples a otro. Al menos así es como yo lo uso, no se que opinarán los demás.



Si tu novia te pide que le regales un viaje a Nueva York, y tú se lo concedes: ¿acaso no le cumpliste el deseo a tu novia?


----------



## caniho

dexterciyo said:


> Si tu novia te pide que le regales un viaje a Nueva York, y tú se lo concedes: ¿acaso no le cumpliste el deseo a tu novia?



Pues no, eso es lo que decía . Cumplí su deseo, cumplí con su deseo, pero no _le cumplí su deseo_.


----------



## dexterciyo

caniho said:
			
		

> Quiero decir, los deseos, los deberes, las promesas, objetivos, etc, o los cumples o se te cumplen o ambos, según los casos, *pero no se los cumples a otro*.





caniho said:


> Pues no, eso es lo que decía . *Cumplí su deseo*, cumplí con su deseo, pero no _le cumplí su deseo_.



Cumplí su deseo  

El sujeto omitido es «yo». El objeto directo es «deseo». 

Se lo cumplí.

Estoy de acuerdo en que quizá obviar ese _le_.


----------



## caniho

dexterciyo said:


> Cumplí su deseo
> 
> El sujeto omitido es «yo». El objeto directo es «deseo».
> 
> Se lo cumplí.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que quizá obviar ese _le_.



En _se lo cumplí_ no lo obvias, así que me sigue chirriando al oído


----------



## dexterciyo

caniho said:


> En _se lo cumplí_ no lo obvias, así que me sigue chirriando al oído



¡Pero ya no es un _le_! 

Te pregunto algo: ¿y si quieres omitir el objeto directo, es decir, «deseo»?


----------



## caniho

dexterciyo said:


> ¡Pero ya no es un _le_!
> 
> Te pregunto algo: ¿y si quieres omitir el objeto directo, es decir, «deseo»?



_Lo cumplí._ (Transitivo)
_Cumplí._ (Intransitivo)


----------



## dexterciyo

caniho said:


> _Lo cumplí._ (Transitivo)
> _Cumplí._ (Intransitivo)



¡Astuto!

Si razón tienes, pero no veo por qué rechazar _se lo cumplí_. Para mí esta sentencia hace claramente referencia a un tercero. De ahí mi insistencia.

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## jmnjmn

caniho said:


> Efectivamente, en España y en el resto de los países hispanohablantes se dice_ 'se les cumplió (su deseo, a ellos)_', donde les es objeto indirecto, no directo. En cuanto a la otra frase 'los objetivos, se los cumplió', no me atrevo a decir si es gramatical o no, pero desde luego nadie que yo conozca la diría. Tampoco parece que la frase suene natural para ninguno de los hablantes nativos que han intervenido aquí.
> 
> Un saludo.




Hola, Caniho:
No se trata de atraverse o no, se trata de saber o no. 
La gramática no es un sudoku o un pasatiempo con intríngulis, como parece que tratan algunos:
a mí me suena..., a mí me parece... yo diría...
si le quito de aquí y le pongo allá.

Una oración es agramatical, cuando su análísis morfosintáctico es imposible según las reglas gramaticales. Así de sencillo.

Por mucho que le demos vueltas y vueltas a la mayonesa, seguirá siendo mayonesa y no se convertirá en gazpacho (espero que tú no te ofendas por poner ejemplos jocosos, ni te des por aludido).

La duda inicial era si se podía sustituir el OD por un pronombre en la oración: "_Se cumplieron los objetivos_" (creyendo que "los objetivos" era OD). 
Como no había OD, porque "los objetivos" es sujeto (como tú bien dijiste), era imposible poner un pronombre OD en su lugar y surgió ese engendro: _*"Se los cumplió_".

Si "los objetivos" es sujeto, que lo es; en la segunda oración "Se" es sujeto.
Si "se" es sujeto, la oración, "se los cumplió" es agramatical, porque no se puede analizar (si no, alguien ya lo hubiera hecho).

Razones:
Primera: "Se" (sujeto plural: los objetivos) y "cumplió" (verbo) singular = FALLO. Debería ser suficiente, pero sigo...

Segunda: "Se" (sujeto), "los" (OD supuesto), "cumplió" (3ª de sing. que debe ser plural) me falta el dativo "a él o a ella". O sea, 
"Los objetivos cumplió los a él o a ella". Nada que ver con "Se cumplieron los objetivos"= FALLO

Y no hay más.

El verbo cumplir no admite dativo. Nadie puede cumplirle nada a nadie.


----------



## dexterciyo

jmnjmn said:


> La duda inicial era si se podía sustituir el OD por un pronombre en la oración: "_Se cumplieron los objetivos_" (creyendo que "los objetivos" era OD).
> Como no había OD, porque "los objetivos" es sujeto (como tú bien dijiste), era imposible poner un pronombre OD en su lugar y surgió ese engendro: _*"Se los cumplió_".
> 
> Si "los objetivos" es sujeto, que lo es; en la segunda oración "Se" es sujeto.
> Si "se" es sujeto, la oración, "se los cumplió" es agramatical, porque no se puede analizar (si no, alguien ya lo hubiera hecho).
> 
> Razones:
> Primera: "Se" (sujeto plural: los objetivos) y "cumplió" (verbo) singular = FALLO. Debería ser suficiente, pero sigo...
> 
> Segunda: "Se" (sujeto), "los" (OD supuesto), "cumplió" (3ª de sing. que debe ser plural) me falta el dativo "a él o a ella". O sea,
> "Los objetivos cumplió los a él o a ella". Nada que ver con "Se cumplieron los objetivos"= FALLO
> 
> Y no hay más.



Hasta aquí todo bien. Y concuerdo contigo:

«Se cumplieron los objetivos» no es igual a «Se los cumplió».



jmnjmn said:


> Nadie puede cumplirle nada a nadie.



Aquí me permito discrepar contigo.



> Navacerrada ha cumplido el sueño de un pueblo de Madagascar



¿Quién cumple el sueño a quién? Navacerrada a un pueblo de Madagascar.

O ya algo más simple: 



> ¡Has cumplido mi sueño!



¿Quién cumple el sueño a quién? Tú a mí.

Lo del uso de _le_ (es decir, del dativo) me da que pensar. Pero, sinceramente, no veo razón ni por qué no poder usarlo. Si tú eres tan amable y me lo explicas.

Saludos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Jmnjmn, tan solo te voy a contestar a:



> ¿Por que no escribes "X ha cumplido el sueño a X"? Muy sencillo; porque no se puede.



Y más que nada para los otros usuarios que entren a leer esta discusión.

Haz clic aquí.


----------



## dexterciyo

Remito la respuesta que dio la RAE a mi consulta:



> Es perfectamente normal y admisible en nuestro idioma la construcción que usted plantea:
> 
> cumplirle algo (un sueño, un deseo, etc.) a alguien.
> 
> Ejemplo:
> 
> «Y había que seguir, que continuar. Felipe no podía haber muerto en vano. Habría que cumplirle los sueños. A él y tantos otros» (Gioconda Belli _La mujer habitada_ [Nicaragua, 1992]).
> 
> 
> Reciba un cordial saludo.
> __________
> Departamento de «Español al día»
> Real Academia Española


----------



## caniho

dexterciyo said:


> Remito la respuesta que dio la RAE a mi consulta:



¿Qué querrá decir normal? Desde luego por aquí no lo es, lo normal sería hacer que se cumplan los deseos de los demás, no cumplirle los deseos a los demás. Tampoco me parecen normales frases como cumplirle a alguien su deber o cumplirle al vecino con su señora, pero en fin, todos los días se aprenden cosas nuevas


----------



## Milton Sand

Hola:
En el Cono Sur (Chile, Argentina, Uruguay), consideran que esa es una conjugación impersonal (voz activa) en vez de una voz pasiva refleja, por lo que allá sí dicen "se los cumplió" con el "los" representando a "los objetivos", que en la conjugación impersonal actúa de objeto directo.

No ocurre igual fuera del Cono Sur, en el resto del mundo hispano, donde esa frase se toma por voz pasiva refleja y cuyo sujeto pasivo, en este caso, es "los objetivos" y por nada le pondríamos un pronombre de objeto directo (_los_) para reemplazar a "los objetivos". Si queremos reemplazarlo por un pronombre, será "*ellos*": "Los objetivos se cumplieron; *ellos* se cumplieron".

Si decimos "se *les* cumplieron", estaremos asignando "los objetivos" a dos o más personas o cosas (objeto indirecto). Este "*les*" como objeto indirecto refiere asignación (posesión externa; no me hablen de _dativo_, por favor), por lo que estaremos hablando de los objetivos de algunas personas, o de algunos proyectos, o lo que sea.

Si decimos "*se* *los* cumplieron" , ya no estaremos usando ni la voz pasiva refleja ni la conjugación impersonal. El "*los*" se referirá a "los objetivos" mientras que la acción (_cumplieron_) se adjudica a un sujeto activo (ellos, ellas, ustedes, etc.). Y este "*se*" no es ningún reflexivo, ni psudo-reflexivo, ni marca impersonal, sino que es el reemplazo de "le/les" como objeto indirecto: ¡Nunca decimos "*les los* cumplieron"!

Cuando el "le/les" funciona como objeto directo masculino se trata de una conjugación impersonal cuyo objeto directo es necesariamente un ser animado: A Carlos se *le* tiene muy en cuenta". Tengo entendido que en España y el Cono Sur sí se adhieren a la regla gramatical estándar: "A Carlos *se* lo tiene muy en cuenta".

Se recomienda pra los verbos transitivos: vos pasiva refleja con sujeto pasivo inanimado y conjugación impersonal (voz directa) con objeto directo animado. 

No aguanté las ganas de participar. Espero haber ayudado.

Saludos,


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Ésta ha sido una discusión muy interesante. Gracias a los que han aportado.


----------

